

Google+ History Takes on Facebook Timeline - asadi
http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/27/google-history/

======
mtgx
75 million users using it daily? That's quite a lot. It should shut up the
people that keep claiming Google+ is a ghost town. I think their daily and
monthly active users numbers are on par with Twitter's now.

